# Was bringt eine SSD?



## Maxi2202 (26. August 2011)

Ich wollte mal Fragen, was eine SSD wirklich bringt. Nämlich welche Platte auch für wenig Geld viel Performance bringt?
LG Maxi


----------



## roheed (26. August 2011)

schnupper mal in meinem ssd thread rein da kannst du dich etwas informieren. 

es reichen schon 100€ um in den genuss einer ssd zu kommen. der unterschied zwischen hdd und ssd ist abnormal groß. du wirst deinen pc nicht wieder erkennen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. August 2011)

Es reichen sogar ca. 80€, nimm die Crucial m4 64GB und du wirst eine neue Welt von win7 erleben, keine Graka oder CPU beschleunigt das BS so sehr wie eine SSD.


----------



## OctoCore (26. August 2011)

Und sogar wenn sie nicht schneller beim sequenziellen Lesen wäre, als ein gleichzeitig im Rechner arbeitendes Raid0 (das wären bei aktuellen 7200 min-Platten ca. 250 MB/s - wenn nicht noch etwas mehr) - sie würde es trotzdem im Regen stehen lassen.


----------



## Firefighter45 (26. August 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Es reichen sogar ca. 80€, nimm die Crucial m4 64GB und du wirst eine neue Welt von win7 erleben, keine Graka oder CPU beschleunigt das BS so sehr wie eine SSD.


Da hat er recht der Onkel Hulk


----------



## thom_cat (27. August 2011)

es bringt dir schnelle startzeiten von system und programmen.
allgemein wird das system viel komfortabler weil man keine verzögerungen mehr hat.
mit der ssd ist wirkliches multitasking möglich, virenscan und nebenbei entspannt arbeiten ist kein problem mehr.

ausserdem verbrauchen ssds weniger strom und sind lautlos.


----------



## Patze (1. September 2011)

Im Prinzip ist die Frage geklärt. Link mit schöner Übersicht - Was bringt eine SSD : Mehr als die meisten (jede) herkömmlichen (HDD) Festplatten.

Seagate Momentus XT im Vergleich: Windows 7 Startzeit | Hartware.net - aktuelle Computer Hardware News und Reviews | Video Portal powered by Hardwareclips.com bzw. das gleiche Video von PCGH:

[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/623/Seagate-Momentus-XT-im-Vergleich-Windows-7-Startzeit[/HWCLIP]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sA0zmhW7Fg?hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jsHpNkDQn0?hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjCmLJtITK4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDA9tB17Wio?hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqnL3jX3dik https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lR0XoHFU6Y?hd=1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs?hd=1


----------



## 3mbryoyo (2. September 2011)

Gute Videos!


----------



## Patze (3. September 2011)

Ja danke! Um mich in ein Thema, was mich interessiert, voll rein  zuarbeiten, muss ich immer einen großen Überblick haben. Sich den zu  erarbeiten gibt am Ende den Überblick. Den habe ich aber im Moment was  SSD angeht nicht, weil überall viele nützliche Informationen im Netz  und in Zeitschriften verstreut sind, die ich noch zusammentragen muss/will. Das hier  war quasi erst eine Übung . Den Anfang habe ich hier gemacht.


----------



## OctoCore (3. September 2011)

Eine Plattenbewertung von 7.9 im Windowsleistungsindex!


----------



## Starcrafter (4. September 2011)

7.9 Windowsleistungsindex is eine überlegung wert sich eine zuzulegen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. September 2011)

Starcrafter schrieb:


> 7.9 Windowsleistungsindex is eine überlegung wert sich eine zuzulegen.



HILFE!!!


----------



## Lan_Party (4. September 2011)

Patze schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist die Frage geklärt. Link mit schöner Übersicht - Was bringt eine SSD : Mehr als die meisten (jede) herkömmlichen (HDD) Festplatten.


 Sehr schöner Link!  Hätte nicht gedacht das sie soo extrem besser ist!


----------



## sl-baller (4. September 2011)

SSD's sind echt die Zukunft ... 

Hoffentlich geht die Entwicklung dort weiter voran, sodass die Preise weiter sinken ... ^^ ...


----------



## blackout24 (4. September 2011)

Wenn ich Excel starte brauch ich länger für den Doppelklick auf dem Desktop als das Programm zum Starten.


----------

